# New York Hotel Recommendation



## JMR (16 Jul 2007)

Hi,

Can anybody recommend a good hotel in NYC, fairly close to Times Square.
Looking for something a bit special, so willing to splash out a bit.....


----------



## emmt (16 Jul 2007)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=2410


----------



## CMK (16 Jul 2007)

Radio City Apartments - just off Times Square.  Have stayed there many times and highly recommend.

C


----------



## CMK (16 Jul 2007)

just read the post again.....radio city apartments wouldnt be ideal for something a bit special.....!  They still are very good though.

Regards


----------



## foxylady (16 Jul 2007)

The Hilton Times Square is v .nice hotel and there is also the Crowne Plaza. When you say you want to splash out, what exactly are you looking for.


----------



## sunlife (16 Jul 2007)

JMR, the fitzpatrick grand central is fabulous, ask for room 910. It's top floor (well there is a penthouse on the top floor) big and spacious, walk in shower, and the bed is sooooooooooo comfortable!!! Really nice and luxurious treat...breakfast not included, but that is common in NYC. I have stayed in the Residence Inn Marriott, which is lovely too, but Fitzpatrick is v.nice..enjoy


----------



## Brynick (16 Jul 2007)

New York Helmsley Hotel - www.*newyork**helmsley*.com

Stayed here in March and highly recommend it. It's opposite the Chrysler, 2min walk to Grand Central station, and 10 min stroll to Times Square. Lovely diner next door aswell.......


----------



## Patch (16 Jul 2007)

try the affinia dumont in midtown manhatten.
its rated #3 on tripadvisor at mo
stayed there few wks ago..fantastic location, 10 mins walk to Macys, Empire State, 2 mins walk to nearest subway, amazing views from top floors, most comfortable bed I've ever stayed in! Rooms are above average in size in NY hotel standards, they even include mini kitchen.
Would definately recommend this hotel, there were plenty of honeymooners there when we stayed.


----------



## Ais (18 Jul 2007)

Stayed in a great hotel in Feb called the Kitano - on 38th and Park Ave, really good location right around the corner from Grand Central Station. Within 5 mins walk of 5th Ave, Broadway, Times Square etc and all subways available from Grand Central. Accom was really spacious by NY standards and room was so quiet-no street noise at all at nightime. 
Wasn't cheap but was worth it for location/size of room/standard etc. 
I'd highly recommend it!!!
Here's the link below
[broken link removed]


----------



## harvey (18 Jul 2007)

ok


----------



## Bigfoot (19 Jul 2007)

Just back from 5 nights at The Michelangelo on W51st- just around the corner from Times Square. Great location for all the sights really. Not the cheapest but the rooms are bigger than most NY hotel rooms and we sent them an email beforehand saying we were going for a special occasion and we were upgraded to a suite for free. It was fab!


----------



## Bob_tg (20 Jul 2007)

Grand Hyatt, The Library or The Benjamin


----------



## MrMan (20 Jul 2007)

Sorry to hijack the post, but I was wondering is mid/end November a good time to go to New York. I've only been in my new job since beginning June so can't really ask for Summer hols and was hoping to give my gf something else to look forward to.

Thanks


----------



## foxylady (20 Jul 2007)

MrMan said:


> Sorry to hijack the post, but I was wondering is mid/end November a good time to go to New York. I've only been in my new job since beginning June so can't really ask for Summer hols and was hoping to give my gf something else to look forward to.
> 
> Thanks


 

Anytime is a good time to go to New york


----------



## redbiro (20 Jul 2007)

Soemthing a little nicer in Times Square? The Doubletree Suites would be my choice. There's a few posts with good reccommendations but not around times square. The Doubletree suites are right on the corner of 49th & Seventh - overlooking times square. 

The Marriot Marquis is right in times square too and is quite nice - revolving restaurant if that's your thing.

The sheraton manhattan and the sheraton New York are only 2 mins away as well.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jul 2007)

MrMan said:


> Sorry to hijack the post, but I was wondering is mid/end November a good time to go to New York. I've only been in my new job since beginning June so can't really ask for Summer hols and was hoping to give my gf something else to look forward to.
> 
> Thanks


 
Listening to people at work it seems to be a very popular time.  Suppose Christmas shopping and such.  The Aer Lingus flights if booked early enough are usually reasonable at that time also.


----------



## room305 (20 Jul 2007)

sueellen said:


> Listening to people at work it seems to be a very popular time.  Suppose Christmas shopping and such.  The Aer Lingus flights if booked early enough are usually reasonable at that time also.



If you're looking for cheap flights US Airways fly from Dublin to La Guardia with transfers via Philadelphia for around the €300 mark return all-inclusive.


----------



## redbiro (20 Jul 2007)

MrMan said:


> Sorry to hijack the post, but I was wondering is mid/end November a good time to go to New York. I've only been in my new job since beginning June so can't really ask for Summer hols and was hoping to give my gf something else to look forward to.
> 
> Thanks


 

I used to live there and always choose that time of year to go back and visit. It's a great trade off time between getting a decent air fare and the weather in NY being decent enough (i.e. not bloody freezing (Jan - early Mar) or melting hot( anywhere from  Mid May on to Mid Sept).

When pricing your airfare look at flights to Newark Airport too (continentals usually out of Dublin & Shannon). It's nearly as close to Manhattan as JFK is and airfares are often a bit cheaper.


----------



## ang1170 (20 Jul 2007)

If you're looking at November, keep in mind Thanksgiving. See:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=50340&page=2

By the way, that thread covers pretty much the same ground....


----------



## househunter1 (23 Jul 2007)

Millenium Broadway is gorgeous, right on Times Square!


----------



## MrMan (23 Jul 2007)

thanks for the responses, its definitely what we're gonna do now, to further pick yer brains, can you still do trips to Statue of Liberty that time of the year, I was there years ago for short break, but my gf has never been so I want to get in as many touristy things as possible (in between the shopping)


----------



## KalEl (23 Jul 2007)

MrMan said:


> thanks for the responses, its definitely what we're gonna do now, to further pick yer brains, can you still do trips to Statue of Liberty that time of the year, I was there years ago for short break, but my gf has never been so I want to get in as many touristy things as possible (in between the shopping)


 
Did a trip out to the Statue of Liberty in November but it wasn't pleasant...freezing cold and quite windy.
I generally stay in the Grand Hyatt but have also stayed in the Waldorf Astoria. Hyatt is really nice despite what I've seen on tripadvisor but if it's a special trip go for the Waldorf. You're talking $300ish per room per night for the Hyatt and about $450 minimum for the Waldorf.
I would recommend swerving drinks and breakfast in either hotel as for some reason the prices are completely outrageous...$30 a head for a small breakfast, $10 for a beer, that sort of thing.


----------



## MrMan (23 Jul 2007)

Thanks KalEl,

the way things are going it might be scorching hot in November, thanks for all your tips


----------



## KalEl (23 Jul 2007)

MrMan said:


> Thanks KalEl,
> 
> the way things are going it might be scorching hot in November, thanks for all your tips


 
You get the best value in the shops as well...the post Thanksgiving sales are great if a little chaotic. Most places close for Thanksgiving which you should consider also.


----------



## Hans (26 Jul 2007)

We stayed in the Double Tree Suites in Times Square you wont get better for comfort or Location we walked everywhere from it even though the subway was next door. Enjoy as I did with my family last summer.


----------



## whackin (13 Jul 2008)

Stayed in Radisson Lexinton Avenue the week before last and thought it was great. About 8 minutes walk to time square, but very clean. Woke by workmen (outside) one morning, and by the shower in the room next door another morning, but it was nothing a normal man would not sleep through.


----------



## spfeno (14 Jul 2008)

JMR,

going for teh firest time myself in Sept - was advised by a few people to get the www.newyorkpass.com if you're doing the tourist things.  Bit like the fast pass at Disney/Universal as you skip all Q's and go straight to the top.  ANy of the big attraction can have huge Q's I'm told


----------



## jazzhead (14 Jul 2008)

the sofitel in midtown, fantastic hotel


----------



## ubiquitous (15 Jul 2008)

whackin said:


> Stayed in Radisson Lexinton Avenue the week before last and thought it was great. About 8 minutes walk to time square, but very clean. Woke by workmen (outside) one morning, and by the shower in the room next door another morning, but it was nothing a normal man would not sleep through.



That's interesting. Its tripadvisor ratings are mixed, to say the least. Good to hear your positive verdict.


----------



## Newbie! (15 Jul 2008)

room305 said:


> If you're looking for cheap flights US Airways fly from Dublin to La Guardia with transfers via Philadelphia for around the €300 mark return all-inclusive.



Just had a look at this..the cheapest I could find was for €470 return direct flights. Couldnt seem to get an indirect flight.


----------



## dereko1969 (15 Jul 2008)

Newbie! said:


> Just had a look at this..the cheapest I could find was for €470 return direct flights. Couldnt seem to get an indirect flight.


 that was posted a year ago


----------



## Newbie! (15 Jul 2008)

dereko1969 said:


> that was posted a year ago



and that, is a very good point!


----------



## chlc (15 Jul 2008)

Le Parker Meridian views over Central Park, 85th street in between 6th and 7th Avenues, beware that Times Square is really touristy hence dearer prices for poor restaraunts, eat out in the theatre district, Meat packing district (very chic) and greenwich village, walk through central Park , go to Fulton boulevard, great city enjoy.


----------



## ubiquitous (15 Jul 2008)

chlc said:


> beware that Times Square is really touristy hence dearer prices for poor restaraunts,



A very good point.



chlc said:


> Meat packing district (very chic) .



Also quite scummy. You can see large barrells overflowing with offal on a very hot summer's day only 50 yards from the ultra-expensive Stella McCartney store


----------



## kudos (15 Jul 2008)

The Parker Meredian is lovely but I think the best area to stay in is soho  - loads of atmosphere and shops and restaurants - check out the soho grand hotel.


----------



## Fleegle (16 Jul 2008)

My favourite is the Iroquois, on hotel row, between Times Square and 5th Ave. It's a little gem.


----------



## creme egg (16 Jul 2008)

The soho grand hotel,
Hudson Hotel
W hotel
Ameritania
Think its called the "London" hotel, where gordon ramsay has his restaurant.
Mandarin Orient


Hope you have a fab time!


----------



## limerickboy1 (16 Jul 2008)

hotel pennsylvania hotel, 10 mins from times square. not too dear. fab location. 5 mins to macys


----------

